# MSN Voice Message Problem



## PassItOn (Sep 15, 2005)

in the 7.5 version of msn theres that voice message thing where u hold F2 and its supposed 2 record and send a message, when i try 2 send 1 it says it didnt detect any sound in the recording, iv got the voice messaging enabled and my mics plugged in and everything, i dont know whats wrong 
anyone know how to get this workin?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Double click on the speaker icon and check that the microphone volume is not muted and the volume slider is not at the bottom.


----------

